# Question about spots



## MollyMoo (May 27, 2012)

Hello all! I joined the forum yesterday and I have a question. I have recently noticed some darkened spots showing up on Molly. She had a couple of dark spots on each side of her head by her ears. They look like bruises, but they aren't. They don't seem to bother her and they have been there too long to be bruising. I chalked it up to just being her pigmentation changing as she reached a year old (My boxer developed some freckling around that age as well). 

Anyway, Since then, she has developed even more spots. On her chest she has what appear to be freckles and some dark spots on her arms and bilaterally where her legs meet her body. Here are some pictures:


























I am going to call the vet tomorrow just to ask. But, I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this and possibly have any ideas as to what this might be?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey is all white but gets spots or freckles on her when she lays in the sun in the window. They go away in the winter. Chloe had a totally white belly when we brought her home now it has turned to black just in a couple of weeks. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buster has some spotted area i thought it might be merle mixed in him but not sure they never bothered him


----------

